# Roamio > Mini: Live stream works, but won't play recorded programs



## PaperQueen (Oct 26, 2009)

All of a sudden, my Mini refuses to stream recordings from the Roamio. Live stream (i.e., live programming) works fine, I can see the list of recordings, I can select a recording, but when I click "Play," I get an error:

*Can't Watch Now
The [Roamio] DVR was unable to play this show over the network. There may be a problem with the network connection or with streaming from this DVR. (V125)

Before trying again, make sure the [Roamio] DVR is plugged in, and is able to connect to your network. If you continue to experience this problem, plesae restart the [Mini] TiVo box.*

Obviously, streaming works, or I wouldn't be able to stream the live signal. Equally obvious, the Roamio is plugged in and able to connect to the network (again, it's sending the live feed).

Time of day doesn't matter. The network's sailing along without hiccups---no other device in the house is stumbling one bit.

I've restarted the Mini three times, unplugged the Mini three times, but still...no playback.

Ideas, anyone?


----------



## sydnius (Feb 5, 2004)

PaperQueen said:


> I've restarted the Mini three times, unplugged the Mini three times, but still...no playback.
> 
> Ideas, anyone?


Restart both the Roamio and the Mini.


----------



## PaperQueen (Oct 26, 2009)

sydnius said:


> Restart both the Roamio and the Mini.


Tried that. No joy.

Just found another thread about this (how did I not see it before, searching the forums for 10 minutes?) here that might help explain things:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505555

Will try the suggestions there, in hopes of finding a solution.

*UPDATE*: 
Forced both the Roamio and the Mini to connect to the TiVo service (instead of just the Mini), and at last---the recordings stream again. Nonetheless, I'm going to assign static IP addresses to all boxes, in hopes that helps too. After all, none of them are planning to leave the house any time soon.


----------

